# AuSable Walleye???



## CampBamf (Jul 25, 2006)

Does anybody have any ideas on how to fish for some eyes on the river?? I used inline spinners ( mepps or the like) with limited results. caught some smallies too. But i would really like to focus on the walleyes. any help would be appreicated. Thanks


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I know that people catch Walleyes from the pier, casting crankbaits at night.


----------



## CampBamf (Jul 25, 2006)

i have heard of that, i'm talking in the river maybe 2 to 8 ft


----------



## n.pike (Aug 23, 2002)

I have done well with black/silver rapala and firetiger storm thunderstick. Depends where you are at, there are some hogs in the river.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

A friend of the family lives near oscoda, this sounds odd, but all they do is drift with a plain crawler and enough weight to tickle bottom. They do pretty good on #'s.


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

They've been getting them drifting crawlers under a slip bobber also.


----------



## CampBamf (Jul 25, 2006)

I was gonna give drifting a try this weekend, maybe i'll try the slip bobber also. 

The fish i caught where just perfect, The difference between the ones i catch on St.Clair and the ones I caught on the AuSable are like night and day.

The ones on the St.Clair are nice but there color is dull.
Where the AuSable Walleyes tcolor just pops out at you. (the golds and the blacks). 
Maybe its the cold water?? Cleaner water?? either way they taste great.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

CampBamf said:


> I was gonna give drifting a try this weekend, maybe i'll try the slip bobber also.
> 
> The fish i caught where just perfect, The difference between the ones i catch on St.Clair and the ones I caught on the AuSable are like night and day.
> 
> ...


 
prolly not as much mercury in them hence the better taste..:evilsmile
i've done my best drifting a crawlers with split shot and #6 tru turn hook


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

During the day, go to the dam and bomb a crawler or leech on 4lb out into the slow water. Fish sign to sign, and work the clay flat as well OR cast bodybaits at night. The walleye in this river are very skittish, and sometimes fussy, so fish light and go slow.....


----------



## lost-another-1 (Aug 21, 2008)

I am looking at the Alcona pond area for a long weekend. Is it possible to rent a boat / motor on the pond ? And is the river below the damn have shore access? Appreciate any information since it is the 1st trip to that area.


----------

